# Lone Wolf and Popular



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey peeps. So I was talking to @Wellsy (who might I mention is probably my best bud on here), and we start talking about social status and where I think he stands. To put it succinctly, I think that Wellsy is popular lol. As our discussion progresses, I get the feeling that he doesn't really associate too well to that idea which is totally fine, but I still think that he's popular nonetheless. But our discussion brought an interesting idea into my mind- "is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?" I'd say yes, because the person doesn't necessarily have to be feeding into a popular persona, but can still be popular ( popular in this context just means well known, but not necessarily well-liked). I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Lone wolves stand apart from the crowd and are therefore more noticeable.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Who is wellsy?


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Hey peeps. So I was talking to @_Wellsy_ (who might I mention is probably my best bud on here), and we start talking about social status and where I think he stands. To put it succinctly, I think that Wellsy is popular lol. As our discussion progresses, I get the feeling that he doesn't really associate too well to that idea which is totally fine, but I still think that he's popular nonetheless. But our discussion brought an interesting idea into my mind- "is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?" I'd say yes, because the person doesn't necessarily have to be feeding into a popular persona, but can still be popular ( popular in this context just means well known, but not necessarily well-liked). I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


Being a rebel is something that attract many different people. And some of those rebels rebel against society by spending time alone!


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TWN said:


> Who is wellsy?


You can figure it out. I did in fact mention him which, if you couldn't tell is a link to a profile.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Coldspot said:


> Lone wolves stand apart from the crowd and are therefore more noticeable.


Yeah, thats def a valid point. But then, you have the cliche popular people, but imo, that kind of popularity is the kind that can go as quickly as it came and is often times shortlived. But I like the kind that you're talking about. Those kind of popular people imo are the innovators and interesting n stuff.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

searcheagle said:


> Being a rebel is something that attract many different people. And some of those rebels rebel against society by spending time alone!


Yeah, but I think that the rebel popular people are also not the majority..which is kind of an interesting irony.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

That's interesting, I'm an INFP as well and I think I have a similar situation. I've never really gone out of my way to be with people, I'm self-isolating like you mentioned. Somehow many people seem to know me, and for the most part really like me. I wonder if maybe that's a trait some INFP's secretly have? We're weirdly popular despite our lone wolf ways...


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> You can figure it out. I did in fact mention him which, if you couldn't tell is a link to a profile.



You speak of him as if he is some kind of celebrity, and we ALL should know just how popular he is.

I don't know him. And its annoying that, Instead of making a valid observation or argument, you chose to post about a random conversation you had with wellsy and sprinkle some psudo-intellectual questioning on top ; that is probably the reason only three people have responded.

Because we dont know the person you are basing your questions on.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Wellsy is a pretty cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.

I don't know what to say in regards to your actual question though.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

A leader is alone, but not at all.
A spiritual person, is alone but never at all.
What is it to be a wolf, as part of a pack skirting the norms of society
Or what is it to not have found that pack, and to pose as human to feel as sense of camaraderie
If a wolf is tamed, in order to get along with the norms.... Will they long for the hunt? Long to howl at the night's moon once again?

Will they unleash in the middle of society, to suffer, or will they escape, to commune privately.

It is up to the wolf, capable of anything, but a wolf they must be

Is a wolf popular when a camera crew follows it around, writes documentaries about it, perhaps imprisons it in a zoo, or on rare occasion is taken in as a pet by a loving soul?

Is the wolf popular when a wolf is needed to protect the sheep from other wolves, and we must fight?

What is it the "popular" wants from the wolf? And that reveals whether or not the wolf is popular


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TWN said:


> You speak of him as if he is some kind of celebrity, and we ALL should know just how popular he is.
> 
> I don't know him. And its annoying that, Instead of making a valid observation or argument, you chose to post about a random conversation you had with wellsy and sprinkle some psudo-intellectual questioning on top ; that is probably the reason only three people have responded.
> 
> Because we dont know the person you are basing your questions on.


Umm, why are you on this thread? lol Its not about you...You sound kind of jealous or something. And anyway, my OP is just what I want it to be. Why are you being a troll. Goodbye.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

RealAstates said:


> That's interesting, I'm an INFP as well and I think I have a similar situation. I've never really gone out of my way to be with people, I'm self-isolating like you mentioned. Somehow many people seem to know me, and for the most part really like me. I wonder if maybe that's a trait some INFP's secretly have? We're weirdly popular despite our lone wolf ways...


Yeah, for sure. I do think it's an infp thing. Also, I think I remember reading that infps will have insight on things and not even know how they knew what they said or something like that, and I think that is connected to their social life status as well; they're amongst people, just being themselves, talking and engaging but at the same time not realizing all of the social connections they're making bc they're really in their infp dream world, then all of sudden, they have all of these friends lol. I really think that thats it!


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Umm, why are you on this thread? lol Its not about you...You sound kind of jealous or something. And anyway, my OP is just what I want it to be. Why are you being a troll. Goodbye.



This statement is so true to your character.

Goodbye.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> A leader is alone, but not at all.
> A spiritual person, is alone but never at all.
> What is it to be a wolf, as part of a pack skirting the norms of society
> Or what is it to not have found that pack, and to pose as human to feel as sense of camaraderie
> ...


I would love to be able to respond but I have no idea what you're trying to say. If you paraphrase this, I think that I'd better understand.


----------



## n.yumikim (Jan 20, 2012)

Most popular people I know are "lone wolves" i.e. they attract tons of positive attention, but otherwise, behind doors, they're spending time alone either on the net, studying intently, or making random hikes into the woods. Agree with most of the above posters in that the renegade image tends to attract, since they stand apart, so are simultaneously popular and maverick.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

TWN said:


> Now we're throwing around racial slurs?
> 
> If I'm a doofus, you're a fucking idiot.


I don't give a rats tail what you think, which is why I'm wondering why you're even talking to me if thats what you think, but you're obviously all by yourself with your opinion and wasting your time.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Speaking from personal experience, often times people who self-isolate do it for good reason. They've been there, done that in situations that are likely considered more esteemed from a "popularity" standpoint. Those situations were empty, they were boring, they were unfulfilling. I think that a broad determination in our culture is that when someone is acting odd, it's because they don't know any better. Maybe, just maybe, though, they've dealt with "proper" types as roommates, as "friends", as employers who left their children in their care. Maybe their actions are acts of rebellion and others can sense them as so. I think that most of us are attracted to that given this fun human condition we've been forced to deal with.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Speaking from personal experience, often times people who self-isolate do it for good reason. They've been there, done that in situations that are likely considered more esteemed from a "popularity" standpoint. Those situations were empty, they were boring, they were unfulfilling. I think that a broad determination in our culture is that when someone is acting odd, it's because they don't know any better. Maybe, just maybe, though, they've dealt with "proper" types as roommates, as "friends", as employers who left their children responsible in their care. Maybe their actions are acts of rebellion and others can sense them as so. I think that most of us are attracted to that given this fun human condition we've been forced to deal with.


Very insightful. I definitely wasn't thinking in this way. But once I fully "digested" everything you wrote, I'd probably match the columbine shooters to this (since you mentioned rebellion), but they had to die for their fame and didn't get to glory in it if that was in fact the motive for what they did.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> I would love to be able to respond but I have no idea what you're trying to say. If you paraphrase this, I think that I'd better understand.


No response necessary, it was more for @Wellsy anyway


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

@_brittauzenne_ - I guess the Columbine shooters would be a very extreme version of rebellion, yes. I was more (or only) just referring to the lone wolf type who attracts the positive attention of others though that you mentioned in your OP...


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> @_brittauzenne_ - I guess the Columbine shooters would be a very extreme version of rebellion, yes. I was more (or only) just referring to the lone wolf type who attracts the positive attention of others though that you mentioned in your OP...


Oh ok. I got kind of dark feel from what you wrote. I rmr you said that people might see some lone wolf-famous types in a bad light so thats where I got that from. But I would agree that the type that Im speaking of is someone that doesn't exhibit socially unacceptable behavior. But hey, the misunderstanding kind of brought up an interesting idea anyway ;]


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> No response necessary, it was more for @_Wellsy_ anyway


Okay..so whyd you put it here? lol I mean, Im all for communicating with friends but he does have private messaging.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Oh ok. I got kind of dark feel from what you wrote. I rmr you said that people might see some lone wolf-famous types in a bad light so thats where I got that from. But I would agree that the type that Im speaking of is someone that doesn't exhibit socially unacceptable behavior. But hey, the misunderstanding kind of brought up an interesting idea anyway ;]


Yea...the fact that you jumped there says a lot, honestly. I'm intrigued as to why you posted this now. Loners are considered socially unacceptable regardless of if it's because they would prefer to spend Saturday night watching Yoda porn, or shooting people...if you want to get weird and dark. "Loner" is a socially unacceptable behavior within itself.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Yea...the fact that you jumped there says a lot, honestly. I'm intrigued as to why you posted this now. Loners are considered socially unacceptable regardless of if it's because they would prefer to spend Saturday night watching Yoda porn, or shooting people...if you want to get weird and dark. "Loner" is a socially unacceptable behavior within itself.


Oh well now you're just adding things that Im not saying. I already mentioned that what I derived from your previous post was a misunderstanding. Im not a dark character by any means. And as far as the title goes well its just a hook, something interesting but I explain everything in the OP so there should be no confusion.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Oh well now you're just adding things that Im not saying. I already mentioned that what I derived from your previous post was a misunderstanding. Im not a dark character by any means. And as far as the title goes well its just a hook, something interesting but I explain everything in the OP so there should be no confusion.


I didn't add anything that you didn't say. I'm reading into what you've said now, though, after being baffled. I'm not a dark character either. Why the projection? Why the leap to Columbine? My post was coming from my personal experience of cutting "popular" types out of my life, and being a bit frustrated with it (life) at the moment, nothing more. So your post was a bit "wtf?" Introspection, m'dear. Might be helpful. Why this thread?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> I didn't add anything that you didn't say. I'm reading into what you've said now, though, after being baffled. I'm not a dark character either. Why the projection? Why the leap to Columbine? My post was coming from my personal experience of cutting "popular" types out of my life, and being a bit frustrated with it (life) at the moment, nothing more. So your post was a bit "wtf?" Introspection, m'dear. Might be helpful. Why this thread?


The air is cleared. Take your own advice. I dont percieve that theres anything left to discuss. My reason for writing the thread is in the OP. I wanted to expound on a certain idea. I sense that you think that I saw you in a negative light or something but you've cleared that so everything is fine. We dont need to keep shooting a dead horse. But I get your 1st post in light of what you just said. We're good.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


What are some of the reasons? Well I don't know. If you try to give them, be prepared for a Columbine leap. If you explain yourself, then "we're done here?" I introspect constantly, @brittauzenne, sweetie. I seriously doubt, as someone who does and can recognize it, that you do the same. 

I hope that you get what you're looking for from this thread? Most likely, confirmation of your world view that you don't want to actually inspect?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Okay..so whyd you put it here? lol I mean, Im all for communicating with friends but he does have private messaging.


Because I thought you were more friendly.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> Because I thought you were more friendly.


pft, friendliness is not an issue for me. I just thought your post wasn't very relevant to the question that I asked. even you said that it was directed more to Wellsy, but thats not what this thread is about. He inspired the post but thats it.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> pft, friendliness is not an issue for me. I just thought your post wasn't very relevant to the question that I asked. even you said that it was directed more to Wellsy, but thats not what this thread is about. He inspired the post but thats it.


I couldn't have known that. And do you mean that you don't care if you are friendly or not, or that you have no problems being friendly?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> What are some of the reasons? Well I don't know. If you try to give them, be prepared for a Columbine leap. If you explain yourself, then "we're done here?" I introspect constantly, @_brittauzenne_, sweetie. I seriously doubt, as someone who does and can recognize it, that you do the same.
> 
> I hope that you get what you're looking for from this thread? Most likely, confirmation of your world view that you don't want to actually inspect?


I understand what you're saying, but I simply wanted to expound on what I put in the OP. Everything is in the OP..I don't understand whats so hard to see. Several people have given exactly what I was asking for. I think one way to look at it is- see the OP as a riddle. Im asking a question in riddle form and people are supposed to try and think of things that fit into two/three categories at the same time based on what I put in the OP. I think that explains things. But Im not good at a lot of back and forth if I dont think that it doesn't connect to the question at hand, because I really do want to stick to the topic.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

@brittauzenne - That's fine. Please don't project your own personal crazy onto me and then dismiss me in the process.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> @_brittauzenne_ - That's fine. Please don't project your own personal crazy onto me and then dismiss me in the process.


1) I have no "personal crazy" that you speak of 2) you haven't been dismissed one time.. thats in your head, I have been patient and expounded in whatever way you have requested so get it right


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> I couldn't have known that. And do you mean that you don't care if you are friendly or not, or that you have no problems being friendly?


There's more than enough in the OP to direct this discussion. And I don't understand your question. I am speaking very plainly. I do not agree that I am not friendly as you previously suggested.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> 1) I have no "personal crazy" that you speak of 2) you haven't been dismissed one time.. thats in your head, I have been patient and expounded in whatever way you have requested so get it right


You lept from what I posted to...Columbine. Then, without an apology or any introspection, you went immediately to a "we're good here" when like...we weren't. 

I get you. I don't expect to have the last word here.

*Kisses forehead*
*Unsubscribes from thread*


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> There's more than enough in the OP to direct this discussion. And I don't understand your question. I am speaking very plainly. I do not agree that I am not friendly as you previously suggested.


Oh got ya that makes sense. As far as the discussion, I contributed earlier with several statements about what I think a lone wolf is and represents, and how that relates to being popular. About Wellsy, I simply meant that I tailored it to him, hoping he would read it, which he now has that I mentioned him, and secondly that I likely would not have replied had you not mentioned his prestigious name. Regardless, I think I understand where you were/ are coming from a bit better now, and see you around the forums.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> You lept from what I posted to...Columbine, weirdo. Then, without an apology or any introspection, you went immediately to a "we're good here" when like...we weren't.
> 
> I get your type. I don't expect to have the last word here.
> 
> ...


Its funny how you made me out to be crazy when its you acting like a child this entire time. Like you said, you came on this thread with a personal slant in your 1st response, I read it looking for a direct answer. The problem has been you this entire time lol. And dont kiss my forehead. You're obviously someone I wouldn't like based on your current behavior. But yeah, I'd say you should be where people are mad at the world, this thread was not about that so dont get mad when I weed your sloppy response out. But if you go back, you'll see that I was totally chillaxed..so yeah honey, you're the one with the problem, Im sure of it.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> Oh got ya that makes sense. As far as the discussion, I contributed earlier with several statements about what I think a lone wolf is and represents, and how that relates to being popular. About Wellsy, I simply meant that I tailored it to him, hoping he would read it, which he now has that I mentioned him, and secondly that I likely would not have replied had you not mentioned his prestigious name. Regardless, I think I understand where you were/ are coming from a bit better now, and see you around the forums.


Okay, but this thread really wasn't about Wellsy lol. Anyway. G'bye and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Okay, but this thread really wasn't about Wellsy lol. Anyway. G'bye and thanks for your patience.


It isn't about you either. It is about "lone wolfs" and popularity. I consider myself a popular lone wolf, so I consider myself an expert on the subject. I contributed to this topic in a detailed and descriptive way. You had mentioned that you didn't understand it, and honestly, if you had a better attitude I'd explain it to you.

Sorry for the harshness. I hope you can see what kind of response might work here, without having to engage our egos in further useless shenanigans.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> It isn't about you either. It is about "lone wolfs" and popularity. I consider myself a popular lone wolf, so I consider myself an expert on the subject. I contributed to this topic in a detailed and descriptive way. You had mentioned that you didn't understand it, and honestly, if you had a better attitude I'd explain it to you.
> 
> Sorry for the harshness. I hope you can see what kind of response might work here, without having to engage our egos in further useless shenanigans.


Lol. Theres no shenanigan. All in all, you apparently just didnt want to answer the question the way I asked it and it is what it is. Im not coming with an attitude but you didn't stick to the topic and you don't have to re reply. Im not asking you to. As far as Im concerned, you dont have to come back to this thread at all but I do hope that you realize that there's no malice here but there are a lot of people who will reply to people's threads without keeping the focus and expect the poster to just sit back and say nothing but Im actually trying to expound on the idea that Im curious about. I wasn't discussing Lone wolfs and popularity in and of themselves, I was asking for situations where lone wolfs and popularity merge among people. I got some interesting responses and enjoyed them. But there is no malice so that notion can be nullified.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Its funny how you made me out to be crazy when its you acting like a child this entire time.


? I answered a question as it related to my experience and then asserted personal boundaries.



brittauzenne said:


> Like you said, you came on this thread with a personal slant in your 1st response, I read it looking for a direct answer.


Yeah...were you looking for lone wolf responses Without personal slants? Like, uh....? How isn't that direct?



brittauzenne said:


> The problem has been you this entire time lol. And dont kiss my forehead. You're obviously someone I wouldn't like based on your current behavior.


It was meant to be condescending and final (unfortunately it doesn't effect alerts) bc you pissed me the f off. 



brittauzenne said:


> But yeah, I'd say you should be where people are mad at the world


Kay. I'm happily drinking wine with the fam right now and having a good time. I can be a bit dry though, yah. It's been a rough year.



brittauzenne said:


> this thread was not about that so dont get mad when I weed your sloppy response out. But if you go back, you'll see that I was totally chillaxed


Uh...nope. Jump to Columbine from the slightest sense of negativity. Not the general response of the chillaxed, just being honest.



brittauzenne said:


> ..so yeah honey, you're the one with the problem, Im sure of it.


Well since you're sure of it...


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Poor Wellsy. I would be turning in my grave if I were Wellsy and dead (fortunately, I don't think he's dead)--but then, he's such a popular lone wolf guy that he'd fight anyone who had the wrong colored bandana! Have at 'em Wellsy--let's get this fight on! I place twenty dollars on Wellsy. 

Of course "lone wolfs" can be popular. Just look at all those stereotypes or people or whatever those things are called. Like James Dean. Or Spock. 

Plus, IMO, labels like popular or lone wolf are both subjective (or at least open to interpretation).


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> ? I answered a question as it related to my experience and then asserted personal boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point blank period you weren't on topic. Im not being mean and Im def not trying to prove myself to you and Im not trying to get you to re reply. Im just the type that will stay on topic and its not hard to see. My approach is such that if you write a reply thats out of context, I will find the inconsistency. I was not discussing anything personal, I was discussing an idea, so thats where our fallout happened. You took things personally when I wasn't even talking from that level. Hope that clears the air for you. Im truly not out to make you look bad. Im not that kind of user. There's a lot of non-focused stuff going on on this site (and in the world in general) and I think that you jumped to conclusions about me way too quickly. Here on PerC I notice that my honesty can sometimes be misconstrued as rude but there's no way that honesty can equate to being rude if we're taking things at face value. But I personally have no malice toward you so we can let that be known.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

meltedsorbet said:


> Poor Wellsy. I would be turning in my grave if I were Wellsy and dead (fortunately, I don't think he's dead)--but then, he's such a popular lone wolf guy that he'd fight anyone who had the wrong colored bandana! Have at 'em Wellsy--let's get this fight on! I place twenty dollars on Wellsy.
> 
> Of course "lone wolfs" can be popular. Just look at all those stereotypes or people or whatever those things are called. Like James Dean. Or Spock.
> 
> Plus, IMO, labels like popular or lone wolf are both subjective (or at least open to interpretation).


Yeah, well context is all in the OP so there should be no confusion about what I mean. Your post was funny tho. Thnks. And yeah. Lonewolfism (as wellsy calls it) and popularity can merge in popular types. Yep yep. And why would wellsy be turning in a grave lol


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> "is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?" I'd say yes, because the person doesn't necessarily have to be feeding into a popular persona, but can still be popular ( popular in this context just means well known, but not necessarily well-liked). I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are *inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol.* *Anyway, whats your take? Ideas.* I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. *What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?*





Veggie said:


> Speaking from personal experience, often times people who self-isolate do it for good reason. They've been there, done that in situations that are likely considered more esteemed from a "popularity" standpoint. Those situations were empty, they were boring, they were unfulfilling. I think that a broad determination in our culture is that when someone is acting odd, it's because they don't know any better. Maybe, just maybe, though, they've dealt with "proper" types as roommates, as "friends", as employers who left their children in their care. Maybe their actions are acts of rebellion and others can sense them as so. I think that most of us are attracted to that given this fun human condition we've been forced to deal with.


So...translation...they've been in "popular" situations, they know how to act because of it, and they have the added bonus potentially of being seen as rebellious to go along with it.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> Hey peeps. So I was talking to @_Wellsy_ (who might I mention is probably my best bud on here), and we start talking about social status and where I think he stands. To put it succinctly, I think that Wellsy is popular lol. As our discussion progresses, I get the feeling that he doesn't really associate too well to that idea which is totally fine, but I still think that he's popular nonetheless. But our discussion brought an interesting idea into my mind- "is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?" I'd say yes, because the person doesn't necessarily have to be feeding into a popular persona, but can still be popular ( popular in this context just means well known, but not necessarily well-liked). I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


pop·u·lar/ˈpäpyələr/


[COLOR=#878787 !important]Adjective





Liked, admired, or enjoyed by many people or by a particular person or group.



[/COLOR]

The lone wolf could approach popular through any of those three verbs, like, admire, or enjoy. Even infamy works in some cases. No contradiction at all!


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> Hey peeps. So I was talking to @_Wellsy_ (who might I mention is probably my best bud on here), and we start talking about social status and where I think he stands. To put it succinctly, I think that Wellsy is popular lol. As our discussion progresses, I get the feeling that he doesn't really associate too well to that idea which is totally fine, but I still think that he's popular nonetheless. But our discussion brought an interesting idea into my mind- "is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?" I'd say yes, because the person doesn't necessarily have to be feeding into a popular persona, but can still be popular ( popular in this context just means well known, but not necessarily well-liked). I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


*pop·u·lar*

Adjective



Liked, admired, or enjoyed by many people or by a particular person or group.



The lone wolf could approach popular through any of those three verbs, like, admire, or enjoy. Even infamy works in some cases. No contradiction at all!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Yeah, well context is all in the OP so there should be no confusion about what I mean. Your post was funny tho. Thnks. And yeah. Lonewolfism (as wellsy calls it) and popularity can merge in popular types. Yep yep. And why would wellsy be turning in a grave lol


If I was an introvert I would probably try to avoid spotlights like this. However, I don't really know Wellsy. All I know about him is that he can eat a man's ear with his bare hands. 

I think that when you look at people like Vincent Van Gogh, you can see that people can be very popular in one sense without being popular in another. But literally, being a lone wolf probably means being rejected by your society because lone wolves tend to be the one's who were cast out from their packs. Still, Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

series0 said:


> *pop·u·lar*
> 
> Adjective
> 
> ...


Wonderful response. Fresh and outside the norm. and you're right, infamy and popular aren't contradictory - i believe they're synonyms actually lol...wow...how did you do that?? lol *seriously mindblown* you're smart dude! But yeah. I think that those four terms are the intersections that I was looking for. So to be both a lone wolf and popular at the same time, you have to be either likeable, admired or enjoyed by "many" or infamous and a lonewolf. And in this context, I guess a lone wolf is just someone who is a trailblazer in some way. But Im so serious, that breakdown is whats up. Kudos.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

meltedsorbet said:


> If I was an introvert I would probably try to avoid spotlights like this. However, I don't really know Wellsy. All I know about him is that he can eat a man's ear with his bare hands.
> 
> I think that when you look at people like Vincent Van Gogh, you can see that people can be very popular in one sense without being popular in another. But literally, being a lone wolf probably means being rejected by your society because lone wolves tend to be the one's who were cast out from their packs. Still, Vincent Van Gogh.


Yeah, true. Thats one way to see it. But Im realizing that there's a lot of ways to gain popularity. Im not sure how Van Gogh got his start, not sure if it was art or something else. But yep. There are different senses of popularity. Theres cliche popular and theres trailblazer "do it my way" popular, but even those two can intersect, I just realized.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Personally, no, I don't believe someone can be a lone wolf and popular. I think part of the issue is that a lot of people(probably most people) will call themselves loners and lone wolves when they truly aren't. I don't think 'lone wolf' is part of the INFP type, nor is it part of any type. it's rare to find a real loner. Most people are more well adjusted pack animals than they'd like to believe


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

lycanized said:


> Personally, no, I don't believe someone can be a lone wolf and popular. I think part of the issue is that a lot of people(probably most people) will call themselves loners and lone wolves when they truly aren't. I don't think 'lone wolf' is part of the INFP type, nor is it part of any type. it's rare to find a real loner. Most people are more well adjusted pack animals than they'd like to believe


Yeah, well the "loner" in this context is not a true one. Its someone who has their "own thing", some kind of created space that they keep around themselves. And I think that if you look at it like that, then it leaves the door open to see that the barrier is not impenetrable, but its more of an aura/part of the persons personality. And that fact is something that Ive been learning about in this thread and is why I started it bc now I see that some people's popularity is gained for different reasons and in different ways than the conventional one and I totally wasnt seeing that. But if you've observed infps, they do have a personal space barrier around them, and thats the lone wolf characteristic that im speaking of. But of course, as social creatures, we all find ways to let our guards down or else we kind of die inside.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

brittauzenne said:


> I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


have you looked into *instinct stackings*?

those of sp/sx and sx/sp stacking come through a self-contained, insular, lone-wolves who don't build many social bridges but if they are otherwise charismatic and personable they can be "popular" among others, but often they are unaware of it since with social instinct being their last one it's the last thing that they care for or strive for


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

brittauzenne said:


> Yeah, well the "loner" in this context is not a true one. Its someone who has their "own thing", some kind of created space that they keep around themselves. And I think that if you look at it like that, then it leaves the door open to see that the barrier is not impenetrable, but its more of an aura/part of the persons personality. And that fact is something that Ive been learning about in this thread and is why I started it bc now I see that some people's popularity is gained for different reasons and in different ways than the conventional one and I totally wasnt seeing that. But if you've observed infps, they do have a personal space barrier around them, and thats the lone wolf characteristic that im speaking of. But of course, as social creatures, we all find ways to let our guards down or else we kind of die inside.


That's not really an INFP thing, but it's just that introversion in general is very self absorbed and self focused which makes a break between the introvert and the external like it just doesn't flow as freely as it does with an extrovert. But the INFPs I've seen were all pretty balanced. Some of them were even open and warm and had a much thinner barrier, faux extroverts. I admit, I didn't read all of the thread. When I think of popularity, I think of something that someone has to feed or else it won't sustain, and I was thinking a loner would give nothing to sustain it therefore it'd die down pretty fast or be so small it can barely be called popularity. Like I think most loners would have less of an impact or an impression. I was thinking of a loner as someone who truly did not want people, did not feel they needed people, had very very little to do with the community or any group. But I'm actually kind of biased with this. 

Someone with that aura, it's definitely possible for them to be popular. I've seen people at school who I thought seemed mysterious and quiet, but who always opened up at some point to some group or ended up being completely comfortable being part of the outside world significantly in some way, even if just one


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

lycanized said:


> Personally, no, I don't believe someone can be a lone wolf and popular. I think part of the issue is that a lot of people(probably most people) will call themselves loners and lone wolves when they truly aren't. I don't think 'lone wolf' is part of the INFP type, nor is it part of any type. it's rare to find a real loner. Most people are more well adjusted pack animals than they'd like to believe


The lone wolf factor is a matter of degree. I suppose enneagram types with sp dominant stacking have at least one type of lone wolf factor. I know a lot of folks who can only tolerate people briefly and then they have to get off one their own which is pretty much the definition of lone wolf. Some are very cool people and I admire them and enjoy their company as do many others. It is the lone wolf that wants to limit the contact ... not their admirers.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

"is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?"

I would say NO, due to the fact that if one is popular then he and/or she is NOT a "lone wolf"

You have to be recognized in some form or fashion by your peers in order to be considered Popular (majority)

The people come to you and in return you go to the people and/or vice versa 

True "lone wolves" do NOT want to receive recognition and/or prefer to be alone. If they happen to get recognized, so be it. If people want to be around them, then it is just okay. 

It's just like working Independently versus Being A Team Player 

They are opposites, in my opinion ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@Wellsy ... Don't u just LUV being such sexy introverts? >.< lol!!!


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

TWN said:


> You speak of him as if he is some kind of celebrity, and we ALL should know just how popular he is.
> 
> I don't know him. And its annoying that, Instead of making a valid observation or argument, you chose to post about a random conversation you had with wellsy and sprinkle some psudo-intellectual questioning on top ; that is probably the reason only three people have responded.
> 
> Because we dont know the person you are basing your questions on.


Christ TWN you need to get laid!

I'd give it to you hard so you could chill out... if I was in the US.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

TWN said:


> Because we dont know the person you are basing your questions on.


 well I know him. He's one of the first people to make me feel welcome here. He's incredibly witty and observant, not afraid to disagree with opinions even if they're popular, and he's nice. I've never seen a post of his that served no purpose ... Ya know ...

not sure if I'm popular but I can say throughout my life people always remember me. People have unknowingly made me feel awful saying things like, how could I forget you, and I might not have as strong of memory as them 

Old school people who know me and I haven't a clue who they are. Of course the opinions of people probably vary depending on what phase of my life they knew me, ha! I think that (at least IMO) that it absolutely is possible to be both. because not all people can tolerate the amount of one on one stimulation other people can. It takes way more energy for me to swap one on one messages than to post my opinion here and there on the forum ... I like being social but can easily pull back to charge ... Not sure if that behavior constitutes "lone wolf" but I know it can give the impression that I don't care as much as in actuality I do ...

I like him SO much that this post was created on my phone which has been a super spaz! :mellow:


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

strangestdude said:


> Christ TWN you need to get laid!
> 
> I'd give it to you hard so you could chill out... if I was in the US.



I actually have a massage, erect penis, and a footrub scheduled for 6pm today.

I wont be needing your dick, but I do appreciate the thought.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I find the more standoffish I am, the more that people (especially the ladies) want to talk to me. I'm COMPLETELY OK with this. Unless she talks too much and has nothing interesting to say. Then I'll go into "uh huh....yeah....hahaha........yep....sure....." mode.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

series0 said:


> The lone wolf factor is a matter of degree. I suppose enneagram types with sp dominant stacking have at least one type of lone wolf factor. I know a lot of folks who can only tolerate people briefly and then they have to get off one their own which is pretty much the definition of lone wolf. Some are very cool people and I admire them and enjoy their company as do many others. It is the lone wolf that wants to limit the contact ... not their admirers.


I do'nt know what degree you're speaking, but those still sound like pack animals, whatever people you're speaking of. 
But what I mean is that if there is nothing to sustain the popularity, it will die down, so if the contact is limited, so is their identity/impression. And there are different kinds of contact


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I can see how this makes sense. At my current university I don't talk much to anyone here, yet from what some people like my roommate say, a lot of people know who I am. Even people in my classes who I didn't even know knew I existed. Whether its a good or bad thing is a whole different story.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

TWN said:


> You speak of him as if he is some kind of celebrity, and we ALL should know just how popular he is.
> 
> I don't know him. And its annoying that, Instead of making a valid observation or argument, you chose to post about a random conversation you had with wellsy and sprinkle some psudo-intellectual questioning on top ; that is probably the reason only three people have responded.
> 
> Because we dont know the person you are basing your questions on.


We do, actually. You might not know who he is, but the rest of us do. @Wellsy is a great dude, and I don't understand why you're so pissed off that somebody mentioned him. Besides it was just a background to the subject.

Anyways, I think it is possible to be a lone wolf and popular. Lone wolves are often enigmatic and mysterious. This may be amplified if the lone wolf is good looking, I suppose.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

So many good responses..thank you, people!

The response about the stackings! Really like that one. Im a sx/sp (I wonder how common that is), but the reading that was posted gave me insight into the inherent lonewolfness in that stacking, it explains a lot of the behavior that I've exhibited in my life, even when I was younger. 

And just a general statement- Wellsy is whats up, but some get distracted with points that Im not making. I weaved info about him through the OP, but the topic overall is about something else. But, if you wanna know him look him up! Like someone else said, he was one of the 1st people that made me feel welcome here so shoutouts to him.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Hey peeps. So I was talking to @Wellsy (who might I mention is probably my best bud on here), and we start talking about social status and where I think he stands. To put it succinctly, I think that Wellsy is popular lol. As our discussion progresses, I get the feeling that he doesn't really associate too well to that idea which is totally fine, but I still think that he's popular nonetheless. But our discussion brought an interesting idea into my mind- "is it possible to be a lone wolf type and popular at the same time?" I'd say yes, because the person doesn't necessarily have to be feeding into a popular persona, but can still be popular ( popular in this context just means well known, but not necessarily well-liked). I also took Wellsy's MB type into account which is infp, and Wellsy and I both agree that they are inherently self isolating in a way, for whatever reason lol. Anyway, whats your take? Ideas. I see Wellsy as popular with a mind of his own and with maybe even some kind of personal inspirational platform of his own that causes his lone wolfness. What would be some other reasons that would cause the hybridism of being a lone wolf and popular all at once?


Okay, firstly I'd say that this thread might be in the wrong subforum, but that's okay.

Secondly, the idea of popularity - not everyone thinks along those lines. It's especially common for 3s to think along those lines because they are very image-conscious. 9s (like Wellsy) integrate to 3, so sometimes we may think about it occasionally, too. I remember a Type 3 friend of mine who figured out her type and told me, "Wow, so everyone's not competing with me like I thought they were?!" I think it's astounding to 3s when they realize that not everyone cares about image, winning, popularity, etc. It's not a bad thing, but before learning about the enneagram, it's easy to think that everyone thinks along similar lines as you.

Also, although you associate "popular" with "having a lot of friends/being well known", the definition is simply: "regarded with favor, approval, or affection by people in general." Therefore, I would say that yes, Wellsy is popular and a lone wolf at the same time. If going by the definition of well-known, I would say not particularly.

I think a huge part of it is him being an Introverted Type 9. 9s are friendly and nice, yet modest and unassuming most of the time. So while people may like them because of their friendly persona, 9s don't go seeking that for the sake of their image. 9s, especially introverts, have a live-and-let-live attitude and can be more independent, which leads to seeing them as a kind of lone wolf. It's not that 9s are loners, but we don't mind doing things alone if we need to (especially true of introverted 9s.) However, I wouldn't say that 9s are particularly well-known because they are modest and can get a little flustered with too much attention (especially if they are introverts.)

HTH.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I love your threads and that's all I have to say right now.

_*bows out*_


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Im now thinking that everyone has a lonewolf characteristic. The idea is not fully developed in my mind, but based on an earlier response about energy levels, it makes me realize that everyone is going to have their underdeveloped social trait (whatever it may be and for whatever reason) which is an astonishing thing to see for me bc I honestly wasn't seeing so many angles before making this thread. Oh, and I put this thread here bc I'd say that its about relationships, people. I think that it fits. And Im sorry everyone if my threads are clunky, its temporary as Im learning to make my experience here on PerC more efficient and effective bc I personally am here to learn and thats all Ill always care about so sorry for any confusion due to too many posts, etc.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

(skipping all the drama) 

It hasn't been my experience that lone wolf = popular. Maybe because my frame of reference is pre-internet: you were a lone wolf because you didn't fit in. Rejection is built into the definition. 

I can't speak as to Wellsy's popularity -- I've found his posts insightful, personally -- so overall I guess I'm puzzled by your question. Sure, people can be charismatic because of their ideas. That doesn't mean they're "lone wolves" though.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

cue5c said:


> I love your threads and that's all I have to say right now.
> 
> _*bows out*_


If you love my threads, I love you, and that is no lie.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> @_Wellsy_ ... Don't u just LUV being such sexy introverts? >.< lol!!!


The irony in that i'm suddenly getting all this attention and it's what makes me slightly uncomfortable hahaha


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if "lone wolf" is the correct wording. In my opinion, a lone wolf is someone who isn't concerned with social status. They wouldn't recognise they were popular among their peers.

I think by lone wolf in this instance you mean, you are apart of the crowd, yet you don't play by their rules. But in my opinion everyone does this to en extent. We all have our own concerns that differs from the group's, but that is what makes us individuals.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

*Absolutely possible*. I'm an introvert, a lone wolf and have been popular in diff places at diff levels. There are many explanations but I noticed one as the most impacting. You can sing, dance, be funny etc...

But from the moment you stand up for yourself and say NO to what others say yes... you became instantly famous. I could tell you gazillion stories, I do what many refuse to do and what many don't care to do. Sure, it's difficult to picture this on a forum... that's all.

Popular and liked... many people reject others because they do what others can't or won't dare to do. Mixed feelings... just as when some spoiled hottie finds a man who refuses to fall under her control....... they like it and hate it at the same time.


----------



## PoundedLemon (Feb 19, 2013)

meltedsorbet said:


> But literally, being a lone wolf probably means being rejected by your society because lone wolves tend to be the one's who were cast out from their packs.


Speaking for myself, I've *always* left the "pack" on my own accord. I have never viewed my relationships with others as a competition. From my perspective, Alpha/Beta/Whatever is not how I relate to people, I relate to individuals on a one on one basis.

I can see how others follow the group think and depend on one another to be grounded in their reality. This is not how a lone wolf operates. We march to our own drum and care little if anyone is following or not.

Not to say that this approach to social relationships is without its problems, as I've noticed how the pack can start theorizing about and projecting qualities onto the lone wolf that they just can't figure out. Round pegs trying repeatedly to unsuccessfully jam square pegs into their round holes eventually leads them into frustration. Lots of faulty assumptions can be made and relationships eventually fractured, because of this.

So, here's some general advice when dealing with a lone wolf. If you want to know more about the lone wolf, find out from the lone wolf.

Advice to lone wolfs. Never let mischaracterizations by others slide, address them promptly, before your persona in the eyes of the group represent someone who is not you.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

@ *brittauzenne *

I'll be honest at first I thought some of the things you said in your threads were kind of mean, but I like how you stand up for yourself when people take what you say the wrong way. I can totaalllly relate.

Keep doing what you do! *Applauds*


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Wellsy, Wellsy, Wellsy. But what about Dr.Mrscientist? No one made a thread about him for a while now.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah. I've gone through being a hybrid. I gave off this mysterious vibe, according to the women I know. When I was brought into action, and the guys saw my talent in sports or whatever, they were drawn to me. They all were drawn to the stories of my past. All together, making me the "Top Dog" around.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

mrscientist said:


> Wellsy, Wellsy, Wellsy. But what about Dr.Mrscientist? No one made a thread about him for a while now.


Sorry. You have to fight Wellsy to the death for that honor. 

I know, I'm just as shocked and offended as any other innocent bystander. And everyone had such high hopes for the internet...


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

firedell said:


> I'm not sure if "lone wolf" is the correct wording. In my opinion, a lone wolf is someone who isn't concerned with social status. They wouldn't recognise they were popular among their peers.
> 
> I think by lone wolf in this instance you mean, you are apart of the crowd, yet you don't play by their rules. But in my opinion everyone does this to en extent. We all have our own concerns that differs from the group's, but that is what makes us individuals.


Yeah, this. I think one can be a "lone wolf" and still have _notoriety_, but that's completely different from being popular.


----------

